# Hello From Tasmania Australia



## RonPrice (May 20, 2008)

1. EMPLOYMENT SOCIAL ROLES: 1944-2008

1999-2008-Writer/Poet/Retired Teacher: George Town Tasmania 
2002-2005-Program Presenter, City Park Radio, Launceston 
1999-2004-Tutor and/or President: George Town School for Seniors Inc 
1988-1999 -Lecturer in General Studies and Human Services West Australian Department of Training
1986-1987 -Acting Lecturer in Management Studies and Co-ordinator of 
Further Education Unit at Hedland College in South Hedland, WA. 
1982-1985 -Adult Educator, Open College of Tafe, Katherine, NT 
1981 -Maintenance Scheduler, Renison Bell, Zeehan, Tasmania
1980-Unemployed: Bi-Polar Disability 
1979 -Editor, External Studies Unit, Tasmanian CAE; Youth Worker, Resource Centre Association, Launceston; Lecturer in Organizational Behaviour, Tasmanian CAE; Radio Journalist ABC, Launceston 
1976-1978 -Lecturer in Social Sciences Humanities, Ballarat CAE, Ballarat 
1975 - Lecturer in Behavioural Studies, Whitehorse Technical College, Box Hill, Victoria 
1974 -Senior Tutor in Education Studies, Tasmanian CAE, Launceston 
1972-1973 -High School Teacher, South Australian Education Department 
1971 Primary School Teacher, Whyalla SA, Australia 
1969-1971 Primary School Teacher, Prince Edward County Board of Education, Picton, Ontario, Canada
1969 Systems Analyst, Bad Boy Co. Ltd., Toronto Ontario 
1967-68 -Community Teacher, Department of Indian Affairs and Northern Development, Frobisher Bay(Iqaluit), NWT, Canada 
1959-67 -Summer jobs from grade 9 to end of university 
1949-1967 - Attended 2 primary schools, 2 high schools and 2 universities in Canada: McMaster Uni:1963-1966, Windsor T’s College: 1966/7. 
1944-1963 -Childhood(1944-57) and adolescence(1957-63) in and around Hamilton Ontario.

2. SOME SOCIO-BIO-DATA(as of: 2007)8) 

I have been married for 41 years. My wife is a Tasmanian, aged 60. We’ve had 3 children: ages in 2007-41, 37 and 30. I am 63, a Canadian who moved to Australia in 1971 and have written 3 books--all available on the internet. I retired from full-time teaching in 1999, part-time teaching in 2004 and volunteer/casual teaching/work in 2005 after 35 years in classrooms. In addition, I have been a member of the Baha’i Faith for 48 years. Bio-data: 6ft, 225 lbs, eyes/hair-brown, Caucasian. See my website for more details at: index or go the google search engine and type: Pioneering RonPrice, RonPrice Poetry, RonPrice Bahá’í, RonPrice History,(philosophy, religion, media studies, politics, inter alia)--for additional writings.
__________________________________________________________


----------



## Freebird (May 20, 2008)

Hello Welcome. You might want to post your bio on the "Member Biography" thread.


----------



## seesul (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ron!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2008)

Hallo Ron,

Welcome and warm greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2008)

Gidday Ron, welcome to the Forum mate!


----------



## ccheese (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ron. You'll enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2008)

G'day mate....welcome to the forum, I hope that you're not a two-pot screeamer....


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2008)

hi ron welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2008)

Welcome Ron. Hope you hang around a while.


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2008)

Hi Ron from pommyland
My bio reads
Born: 1954.
Education: A bit till 15 
Employment: Yes
Married: intermitantly (dont let the wife see this)
Kids : two (on toast every morning yummy)


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ron!


Track, that was funny!


----------



## cougar32d (May 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)

Welcome mate! Nice to have ya along.

Track, you forgot the 'Sex: yes' part !


----------



## David Cohen (May 28, 2008)

Welcome Ron


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2008)

A4K said:


> Track, you forgot the 'Sex: yes' part !



Do you mean part'ially?


----------

